# Platinum Refining Complete Process - VIDEO



## kadriver (Apr 9, 2019)

Here is a new video that I created that demonstrates how to get the pure platinum metal from the platinum salts that I had accumulated. I think that this process will work for platinum jewelry also:

https://youtu.be/VtC-j2wbuus

Any critical comments would be welcomed. 

kadriver


----------



## Lou (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Kevin,

Nice video as always.

My suggestions:

ammonium chloroplatinate does dissolve in aqua regia, but usually that's done by adding the damp yellow salt to aqua regia and refluxing it until a clear solution is obtained. The solution is then freed of extra nitric acid with sulfamic acid. If it is to be evaporated down, the solution then has sufficient sodium chloride added to it such that if evaporated to dryness, Na2PtCl6 is formed (that is a pro tip, as many times people forget about the concentrating solution and come back to find the chloroplatinic acid partially decomposed!).

In any event, what could have been done different would be to 1.) boil longer with aqua regia until the filter papers are gone. They should all dissolve in aqua regia. 2.) take that liquid directly and deNOx with sulfamic, filter, boil to convert any Pd(IV) to Pd(II) and precipitate with ammonium chloride. Any Ir will probably contaminate and likewise any Rh, but that can be mitigated by dilution/leaving more Pt in the filtrate from the salt precipitation.

You could also have done a hydrolysis.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 9, 2019)

White coat and lovely speaking aside. 

An open front cabinet whilst you do this is not the best. I am not trying to take anything away from you but seriously dude, that's just an utterly crazy lab ethic. 

People are going to take you seriously literally because of the white coat because that's how people are, but your safety protocols leave a lot to be desired. 

My personal perspective would be to get a proper fume hood. 

Maybe I am mad or being over critical and some exterior input would be greatly appreciated for perspective. 

Jon


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 9, 2019)

He has a labconco acid digestion hood with built in blower. I have the same one, but with an external blower. 

For all extensive purposes, it is a proper hood....as it's designed to just be installed as is.

It's just not big enough for my tastes.

But shutting the window down is pretty imperative to keeping fumes contained.


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 10, 2019)

judging by how quickly the fumes are drawn away from the beaker at 23:10, I would say he has a pretty good SCFM draw rate on the face opening even though the sash is full open... which is what really matters. Judging by kadrivers history, i'm pretty sure if he even caught a wiff of a something he would fix the hood ASAP and document it in his video to warn others.

The guy wears clean gloves, a lab coat, safety glasses, face shields, stresses safety, and adding reagents in small quantities, using catch pans, gradual heating, gives safety warnings, labels everything, has a clean lab... but you know, utterly crazy lab ethic and safety protocols that leave a lot to be desired? 

If you have concerns or think you are being over critical, maybe you should ask questions first before you just hurl insults?


----------



## kadriver (Apr 10, 2019)

Lou said:


> If it is to be evaporated down, the solution then has sufficient sodium chloride added to it such that if evaporated to dryness, Na2PtCl6 is formed (that is a pro tip, as many times people forget about the concentrating solution and come back to fine the chloroplatinic acid partially decomposed!).
> 
> You could also have done a hydrolysis.



Add sodium chloride prior to evaporating, I'll have to make a note of that. You spoke of adding NaCl to filters once and I had forgotten what the topic was.

I have sodium bromate. I know the hydrolysis is probably old hat and may not even be used any more. But to me it's the Holy Grail. I'd love to learn it and make a video. I've got Rick's condensed procedure printed out and it seems straight forward. I may have to try it with what I have just to get the experience. Thanks Lou.

kadriver


----------



## anachronism (Apr 10, 2019)

Questioning is not "hurling insults" and I did ask for other input to be sure I wasn't barking up the wrong tree. If I'm wrong in my supposition unlike most I'll say so.

If it is just a case of the lid/shutter/door not being closed then it might be a good idea to mention that so there's no confusion but my point remains that "as is" it looks like it's not being done safely. Pointing this out isn't wrong when we're supposed to pride ourselves on safety here. That given if my way of wording it upset anyone then maybe I should have been softer and more fluffy.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 10, 2019)

idk, in terms of "free videos on youtube"...I'd put his videos in the class of "adequate".

But understand this. I worked in veterinary medicine for seven years. Started at the front desk, ended up in the OR assisting boarded surgeons and running anesthesia on surgeries that cost $5,000+ (compared to $150 for a neuter). 

I've known a lot of "doctors". ie, people that can sign prescriptions, diagnose, perform surgery...that stuff.

I've watched a fair number of free educational videos to familiarize myself with medical techniques.

I've paid hundreds of dollars to sit in a wet lab and be trained to perform procedures on dead animals. 

I have NOT ONCE seen a video that shows boarded surgeon level skill in a controlled environment, posted for free on youtube, nor do I have any expectation of such. I've seen lots of general practitioners, interns or residents performing reasonably good medicine in less than stellar environments...but by the time you make it to the point that the best of the best are learning from you, it's a one on one lesson. 

My point...if people want to use some guy in a white coat and goggles in a youtube video as their gold standard of what's acceptable laboratory technique....then you might as well get out of the way as they dump the jug of chlorine into their gene pool. You stand very little chance of talking them back to reality.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lou said:


> If it is to be evaporated down, the solution then has sufficient sodium chloride added to it such that if evaporated to dryness, Na2PtCl6 is formed (that is a pro tip, as many times people forget about the concentrating solution and come back to fine the chloroplatinic acid partially decomposed!).



Get that from Gilchrist? I just stumbled across it.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2019)

No, experience but his is not unlike mine.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 11, 2019)

I agree! It's a good thing we have Kevin out there teaching through his personal learning experiences then just some guy in a white coat on Youtube!


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 12, 2019)

Learning something new everyday. Thanks. :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6847JR-R2w


----------

